# Fall Nitrogen Blitz



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

So the fall nitrogen blitz is around one month away and I have a fertilizer question. From @g-man's guide to the FNB, he says to use fast acting nitrogen if possible. Question is, I have like 10 bags on Milorganite left over along with 2 bags of Carbon X. Both slow release.

I was wondering if you would recommend using one of those or even both for the FNB, or just picking up a $20 bag of Urea and save those bags for next year? If you would just use the Milorganite or Carbon X, what rates would you lay those down at? Still 1lb/N per 1,000?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can start in August with milo or carbonx. But as temp go lower, you want the fast acting nitrogen that it is not dependent on temp/microbes.


----------



## candrewr0 (May 7, 2019)

Urea would be considered pretty fast acting, no?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@candrewr0 Urea is the perfect option.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

candrewr0 said:


> Urea would be considered pretty fast acting, no?


Yes. That was why I was asking if I should save the slow release for next year and just go purchase some Urea for the fall blitz.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

As g-man said, you will definitely want Urea as temps drop. I only drop regular fert in April and May/June. Once end of Aug/beginning of Sept come, I only apply Urea.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@Harts I think I'm going to do the same and just go buy some Urea since it's so cheap. I'll save my MIlo and Carbon X for early next year when the grass will appreciate it more. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

What are some good sources to purchase Urea, along with the expected price to pay for say a 50lb bag?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@Buddy I just called a local grain and feed co-op and they have a 50lb bag for $21. I would call a few local places and see if they carry it. If not, there's a few places to get it online but the shipping is usually more expensive than what the actual bag of Urea costs.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@Buddy I bought mine at a local agway at 50 lbs for 29.99. I still think I could find it cheaper. Last year I bought it on amazon 20 lbs for $45.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Buddy $15-20 for a 50lb bag (thats 25lb of N, so $0.80/lb of N). You can also use AMS (21-0-0) or Ammonium Nitrate. Check the Hometown folders for sources near you from other members. Typically the feed and seed stores that sell to farmers have it.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@g-man have you had any issues putting down that small of an amount of Urea (1lb/k bi-weekly) with your spreader? I have not spread anything that thin and it seems like it would be hard to judge whats actually coming out of your spreader. Any tips for that?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I get a scale and weight it out first. I then use a Scott Wizz Spreader to spread the tiny amount. A push spreader is harder to use for this. Another option is to dissolve it in water and spray it if you have a backpack sprayer. Amazon Prime day had the Wizz on a deal. I ordered a second one because my current one is starting to act up.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank you! Just bought it. $13 on Prime. I also have a backpack sprayer. I'll compare the two and see which one I like better. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

jrubb42 said:


> @g-man have you had any issues putting down that small of an amount of Urea (1lb/k bi-weekly) with your spreader? I have not spread anything that thin and it seems like it would be hard to judge whats actually coming out of your spreader. Any tips for that?


I use AMS for that reason. i felt like since there was more product i was spreading i could get more even coverage with a push spreader


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Buddy $15-20 for a 50lb bag (thats 25lb of N, so $0.80/lb of N). You can also use AMS (21-0-0) or Ammonium Nitrate. Check the Hometown folders for sources near you from other members. Typically the feed and seed stores that sell to farmers have it.


Found a local place selling 50# bags for $17.29


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm aware that milo is considered slow release and urea is fast. But, is there a way to tell what other fertilizers are fast vs slow? I am talking Scotts, other big box stores' brands'

Thanks,

TD


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

td_05 said:


> I'm aware that milo is considered slow release and urea is fast. But, is there a way to tell what other fertilizers are fast vs slow? I am talking Scotts, other big box stores' brands'
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TD


The guaranteed analysis will show what the nutrients are actually composed of. Look forward the nitrogen breakdown, and any annotation of the percentage that is slow-release. In this example 9% is slow release N out of the total 32%, which is approx 28% SRN


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Def fluid is about as easy as it gets. 25oz of def equals about 1/4# of N.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Stocked up on my ammonium sulfate for fall &#128526;


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

For all of you having trouble spreading 46-0-0, Site-One sells an awesome 16-0-0 100% stabilized urea for only $18/50lbs.


----------



## Huntsw1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Trying to figure out best way to do this since i only have manual irrigation for 15k yard. Sounds like i need to time this with rain


----------



## Lawnerman (Aug 9, 2021)

Urea on backpack just sound horrible. The smell….


----------



## ajahrendt07 (Jun 23, 2021)

If using 21-0-0 AMS instead of Urea for the blitz, am I I still applying the same amount as if I were using Urea? So I would be looking at doing the more intense version of 0.5lb/ksqft per week with the goal of filling in my KBG better.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Lawnerman said:


> Urea on backpack just sound horrible. The smell….


Im not sure if ive ever noticed a smell when spraying urea.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

ajahrendt07 said:


> If using 21-0-0 AMS instead of Urea for the blitz, am I I still applying the same amount as if I were using Urea? So I would be looking at doing the more intense version of 0.5lb/ksqft per week with the goal of filling in my KBG better.


Urea is 46% N whereas the AS is 21% N.

If you want to apply .5lb of N via AS you would need to apply ~2.38lb of AS/k. Applying that same rate w/ urea is ~1.1lbs/k

.5lb of N/k per week is probably fine if you are spreading it. I would probably cut that in half if you plan on spraying weekly though.


----------



## ajahrendt07 (Jun 23, 2021)

Ok thanks. Yea I plan on using AMS and following the more intense version of the nitro blitz program where its 0.5lb/k per week rather than the 0.5lb bi weekly. I do plan on using granular application and spreading it. Have never done the nitro blitz so I don't know the conversion amounts and don't wanna hurt the yard with too much. I will use the 2.38lb AS/k then!


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

I've only used liquid ia urea or DEF. Can someone post a link to AMS for a reference


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

jimmythegreek said:


> I've only used liquid ia urea or DEF.


What's your application rate of DEF to water? (DEF ounces to gallons of water).


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

I use 2 gallons of water per k to make even coverage less critical. I make four passes with this amount and have always had uniform color.

25oz def
256oz h2o


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

I use about 3 gallons total for my 2k sqft. I add 20oz def and make 2 slow passes.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

I have a Reno I'm starting for family member guiding them along. Can someone post a link or reference for ams granular please. I'd love to not have to go there and spray liquid for them for the blitz if they can do it with granular in a spreader. Never used ams personally. I looked for that 21 0 0 mentioned but no site one has it in area just 46 regular urea


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

jimmythegreek said:


> I have a Reno I'm starting for family member guiding them along. Can someone post a link or reference for ams granular please. I'd love to not have to go there and spray liquid for them for the blitz if they can do it with granular in a spreader. Never used ams personally. I looked for that 21 0 0 mentioned but no site one has it in area just 46 regular urea


AMS is 21% N so applying 1lb of AMS/k will put down ~.2lb of N/k. Ive put down as much as 2.5lb of AMS weekly doing the fall N blitz and it worked well.

As far as siteone, if you tell them what you are looking for, they will usually get it shipped in from one of their other stores. Ive done it for a few products they didnt have in stock locally. Stores like Rural King and Tractor Supply usually carry AMS in 50lb bags as well.


----------

